# 13 Day Rule



## Toby & Darwin

I am getting in a muddle now and have just read the following on a form:

The GCCF rules that no exhibit may be entered for competition twice in 13 days. This rule includes all other cats and kittens from the same cattery/home.

Does this mean that I cannot enter my bengal in a show one week and my Tonkinese in one the next? ( I have got them entered into different shows in Jan which are a week apart)
I thought it would be ok as I am not entering the same cat in each show.
I am really confused now as I thought it just applied to each individual cat/kitten.


----------



## Tigerkatz

I have bengals.. and my daughter has a NFC (all in same household) .. she cannot show her NFC within 13 days of myself showing my bengals at a cat show... it all starts getting very confusing.. and because she will be showing GCCF and myself TICA... she will be attending some TICA shows. Which means she also has to write a letter of notofications that she is showing at a tica show.. 
SOOOOO confusing lol


----------



## Toby & Darwin

It is just so ridiculous, especially if you are showing different breeds.

This has really messed up my schedule now as it means because I have a TICA one booked which is a 2 day show it means I can't show for the next 2 weekends with GCCF.
I guess it is back to the drawing board now with my schedule.


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh my lord!! I didn't realise it was that complicated either!

Thank you both for the info though


----------



## LousKoonz

The letter of notification for showing at a different show - does that have to be letter or can it be email does anyone know? and is it 3 weeks before?? xx


----------



## Biawhiska

No you can't do that.

and Yes, you can Email the GCCF to tell them your Cat is in a TICA show.


----------



## LousKoonz

Biawhiska said:


> No you can't do that.
> 
> and Yes, you can Email the GCCF to tell them your Cat is in a TICA show.


Thanks hunny - and it's a FIFE show - wanting to take maybe Pagan and Odin to a show xx


----------



## kozykatz

Email is fine 



LousKoonz said:


> The letter of notification for showing at a different show - does that have to be letter or can it be email does anyone know? and is it 3 weeks before?? xx


----------



## Tigerkatz

email is fine and it has to be so many days before the tica of fife show.. cannot remember off top of my head? Oh it is very confusing and makes arranging a show calendar VERY complicating!!


----------



## Biawhiska

Too annoying and confusing hence why I am sticking with the good old GCCF Shows


----------



## Saikou

Toby & Darwin said:


> Does this mean that I cannot enter my bengal in a show one week and my Tonkinese in one the next? ( I have got them entered into different shows in Jan which are a week apart).



You can if your first show is with the GCCF and your second is with TICA, as long as your next GCCF show falls 13 days after your TICA one. I believe that is the case anyway. TICA do not have a 13 day rule so don't care if you have shown GCCF the previous week.


----------



## Soupie

Saikou said:


> You can if your first show is with the GCCF and your second is with TICA, as long as your next GCCF show falls 13 days after your TICA one. I believe that is the case anyway. TICA do not have a 13 day rule so don't care if you have shown GCCF the previous week.


I'm not sure that's right - whilst TICA don't have a 13 day rule I think the GCCF will object to there only being one week between their show and the TICA one?

OP you can show in a two day TICA show, miss the next weekend and then show the following weekend on the Saturday. The GCCF made it 13 days and for it to work this way rather than two weeks as many breed seminars are on a sunday.


----------



## Biawhiska

I agree. I asked the GCCF once if I could take my cat to a gccf show one week and tica the one after and I was told NO!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Loads of people do it. Show GCCF one week and TICA the next, they just don't do it the other way round. *


----------



## Saikou

Soupie said:


> I'm not sure that's right - whilst TICA don't have a 13 day rule I think the GCCF will object to there only being one week between their show and the TICA one?
> 
> OP you can show in a two day TICA show, miss the next weekend and then show the following weekend on the Saturday. The GCCF made it 13 days and for it to work this way rather than two weeks as many breed seminars are on a sunday.


We need a TICA expert to confirm, but I think that I am correct. The GCCF only care that you have not been to a show in 13 days preceeding the GCCF show you are attending, ie so anything you pick up at that show can not be transferred to the next show. They do not care what you do after that time. TICA do not care that you showed with the GCCF the preceeding week as they do not have a 13 day rule.


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I would be showing TICA first then GCCF the next week - but I would be showing different cats.
I have to inform GCCF that I am showing at TICA because my cat is registered with both organisations so they would know that I had shown with TICA the week previous.

Regarding the weekend shows if I did a 2 day TICA show then if you count 13 days from the Monday (as Sunday is a show day) then you would be unable to show until 2 Sundays later.

eg, TICA show 1st & 2nd November count 13 days from 3rd Nov that takes you to 15th Nov so you would be able to show on 16th or is that not how it works?

I only want to do TICA because my bengal will get full recognition there unlike the assessment classes with GCCF


----------



## Kiskasiberians

Saikou said:


> We need a TICA expert to confirm, but I think that I am correct. The GCCF only care that you have not been to a show in 13 days preceeding the GCCF show you are attending, ie so anything you pick up at that show can not be transferred to the next show. They do not care what you do after that time. TICA do not care that you showed with the GCCF the preceeding week as they do not have a 13 day rule.


Yes this is right. TICA do not have a 13 day rule and with GCCF it has to be 13 days between shows. i.e. wk 1 GCCF, wk 2 TICA, wk 4 is the soonest that you can show at GCCF again. With TICA and Fife you can show every week. The GCCF rule is to reduce the spread of disease from a household that is why all cats from the same household come under the rule. I know many people who get around this by registering their cats at another address! 
I personally don't show at GCCF because of this rule, not because I want to show every week but scheduling around this rule to support my local GCCF shows is impossible when my preference is TICA and Felis Britannica due to the recognistion of the Siberian breed


----------



## Soupie

T&D you most definitely can show on the next but one saturday after a sunday tica show - I have queried that with GCCF and it is accepted.

I'll ask about the 13 day rule on GCCF list as I understand they do care about you showing 1 week after a GCCF show ..... TICA have no rules about spaces between shows.


----------



## Soupie

I have checked and the GCCF states that you must not show during the 13 days before or after on of their shows.

It is the declaration you sign on the entry form.

I know they can and do check up on this too.


----------



## Tigerkatz

Do I REALLY want to show GCCF?? hmmm I may try and convince my daughter OH NO WAY lol
I knew there was a reason I transferred all my cats to TICA  and only show TICA.. much easier lol

Or maybe the daughter needs to move out.. oops she is only 12 lol


----------



## Biawhiska

*

GCCF is the best!!!  Well, that is my opinion anyways.

*


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I have just had an email back from GCCF - I notified them I would be entering my Bengal in a TICA show and this is the response I got.

We acknowledge with thanks receipt of your notification regarding non-GCCF shows. Section 4 Rule 1c (effective 1st November 2006) of the GCCF Rules allows GCCF registered pedigree cats to be exhibited at non-GCCF licensed shows after prior notification to the GCCF office. Such notifications should contain the registered names and numbers of the cats to be exhibited and the names and dates of the shows in which those cats have been entered together with your name and address. All notifications are checked, and held on file.

You are expected to have complied with the '13 day' rule as usual, as that rule is for the protection of your own cats and, under Section 6 Rule 2, you must notify the Office if any of your cats are rejected for veterinary reasons from the non-GCCF licensed show, within 3 working days of the closure of the show, with all the details.

So as far as I can see they will still expect you to comply with the 13 day rule regardless of whether TICA mind. So if I was to show with TICA first then the next weekend with GCCF then the GCCF would penalise me for breaking the rule and vice versa as they will know when I have shown with TICA as I have to notify them.

So I am just going to leave it now.
I have entered Darwin into the TICA one in January as I intended and will just have to wait until Feb to show Rosie again - I had only wanted to do it sooner so she stays used to it but I am sure she will be fine.

Thanks for all the helpful info guys

XX


----------



## Furfection

Is this 13 day rule still in force as of now, 2019?

I seem to remember some 21 day rule when reading the rules recently? Maybe that related to something else?

So basically if I entered a show for the 14 Sept with GCCF, I would be free to go to another show on 28th Sept with GCCF?
Many thanks to all!


----------

